# Snows moving across the border



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

The last week i've been seeing more and more snow geese crossing the border and sitting in fields around the Bottineau area. Yesterday I saw at least 10 flocks when i was out. I wonder why they are moving in so soon. Anyone have a guess why? Just thought i would let everyone know that they are coming!


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

really.... that is amazing. Go get em come Saturday. Tom


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

It is not too unusual to hear reports of a few birds in the state by Sept. 15. I just wish there would be more by Oct. 1. Those early arrivers don't seem to be followed by much of anything until quite late in October. But, it is nice that a few have found their way south again. And, so goes the cycle.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Seen a few around Michigan this weekend so atleast theres a few around!


----------

